# is my workout decent?



## hwarang (May 27, 2005)

since im in highschool and pretty much decided that martial arts are gonna be my career i have plenty of free time to train lol... other then my  3 hours 3-4 days a week in  my dojo  i have my own wrokout and i wanted to see what you guys thought about it.. i usually start with a 10 min warmup, streching etc. and then i go on to lifting wieghts working around 6 (10 reps each set but alternating exercises every 2 sets ) sets of 4 different chest exercises, and 4 different shoulder and back exercises. NOw my weightlifting dont just consist of that i alternate everyday from chest shoulders back to my arms the next day to my legs but anyway after my weights i usually go 3 10 min rounds on a heavy bag, then thats followed by around a half hour of streching, i do this stuff everyday except for sundays and i thought it was ok because  iw as switching the msucles i lifted weights on everyday.. what do you guys think?


----------



## arnisador (May 27, 2005)

Not an expert, but...try using the weights every other day, or upper body one day and lower body the next. I've found it works much better if you give yourself a day to rest and rebuild.


----------



## hwarang (May 28, 2005)

well i alternate shoulders and chest one day, then arms another day, then legs the next day so i get 2 days of rest for every group of muscles i work


----------



## arnisador (May 28, 2005)

Can you really work the chest but rest the arms though?


----------



## Knarfan (May 28, 2005)

hwarang said:
			
		

> since im in highschool and pretty much decided that martial arts are gonna be my career i have plenty of free time to train lol... other then my 3 hours 3-4 days a week in my dojo i have my own wrokout and i wanted to see what you guys thought about it.. i usually start with a 10 min warmup, streching etc. and then i go on to lifting wieghts working around 6 (10 reps each set but alternating exercises every 2 sets ) sets of 4 different chest exercises, and 4 different shoulder and back exercises. NOw my weightlifting dont just consist of that i alternate everyday from chest shoulders back to my arms the next day to my legs but anyway after my weights i usually go 3 10 min rounds on a heavy bag, then thats followed by around a half hour of streching, i do this stuff everyday except for sundays and i thought it was ok because iw as switching the msucles i lifted weights on everyday.. what do you guys think?


It sounds like you have a good base & good work ethic . I don't know if this will help . I read an article where Randy Cotour said that his MMA skills improved alot after he cut out alot of his weightlifting & replaced it with more boxing work & other types of training . Not exactly sure what he was refering to , but he may have been talking about differant types of strength training & more cardio . He said he didn't loose much strength as a result & he felt alot better . Also , the only thing that I don't like about to much weightlifting is that it makes me tight & I feel slower , but I'm slow anyway lol . You should definatly give your body time to recover .

Frank


----------



## 47MartialMan (May 30, 2005)

I wouldnt make martial arts a career. Go to trade school or college.

Keep up with training.


----------



## hwarang (May 30, 2005)

well i was planning on possibly going into be a marine, my cousin got payed extra when he tought all the marines karate so it seemed like  a good idea


----------



## terryl965 (May 30, 2005)

First off i see nowhere where you are working on MA stuff like Poomse or Kata or Forms, then I see nothing about one steps sparring or Two step or self defense not to mention working on your blocking routine or your kicks or countering your fighter. So I guess I'm confuse what type of MA are you in that all the basic does not need to be worked on. What about spiritual training is that not part of your daily routine. Please I'm not trying to critizise just trying to understand if you are thinking about MA as a career where is your MA training, because I must have missed it with all the wieght lifting, not to mention no cardio in your work out except you believe bag training is cardio.

Take care looking for your response
Terry Lee Stoker


----------



## Sam (May 30, 2005)

47MartialMan said:
			
		

> I wouldnt make martial arts a career. Go to trade school or college.


Well, you're not him. He didn't ask for judgement on his goal, he asked for opinons on his workout in order to help him achieve that goal. Every one of your instructors made martial arts a career. Where would you be with out them?


----------



## evenflow1121 (May 30, 2005)

You can still make martial arts a career and go to college, its good advice.  Why not, go out and get a business or education degree have something to fall back on, then go and open your school and teach, society is becoming all the more competitive and I for one have seen many great teachers, great teachers have to close up shop because of outside factors like the economy and what not.  

Your weight program seems ok, I would be a little concerned if for example, you are becoming too sore and as a result can not execute techniques properly or with full thrust.  I am not an expert, but the way I incorporated weights in my work out were 20-15-12-7 reps increasing weight as I decrease reps, but always using low level weights.  Running would be good too, when I was your age I would run a lot, now because of time constraints I run on a treadmill, which is not the same, but running is a great exercise it gets your heart rate up and works out just about all the muscles in your body.


----------



## 47MartialMan (May 30, 2005)

Samantha said:
			
		

> 1.) Well, you're not him.
> 2.)  He didn't ask for judgement on his goal, he asked for opinons on his workout in order to help him achieve that goal.
> 3.) Every one of your instructors made martial arts a career. Where would you be with out them?


1.) Yes, but he is young and has much more ahead of him

2.) I am not casting judgement on his goal. he is yuong and has to come to the reality of wisdom

3.) No. You have no knowledge of my instructors. I will give you a little insight. Not ONE of my "true" instructors made martial arts a career. Each had a separate way of life to make a living. Martial arts were their hobby, their compassion, their enjoyment, that did not need monetary values.

The kid mentioned about going into the Marines. This is a realistic and admirable goal.


----------



## 47MartialMan (May 30, 2005)

evenflow1121 said:
			
		

> 1.) You can still make martial arts a career and go to college, its good advice. Why not, go out and get a business or education degree have something to fall back on, then go and open your school and teach,
> 
> 2.) Society is becoming all the more competitive and I for one have seen many great teachers, great teachers have to close up shop because of outside factors like the economy and what not.


1.) True, but finish the college (or Marines) first.

2.) It is better/easier to get a job/career from education, than to worry about keeping the dojo doors open. I too, seen many schools come and go-close. Based upon the economy, location, and competition.

BTW- I have no intention to bash the kid nor burst his bubble. I was giving him a reality check. Many graduating out of HS have no idea that although they are "free", life's big issues have begun.


----------



## evenflow1121 (May 30, 2005)

47MartialMan said:
			
		

> 1.) True, but finish the college (or Marines) first.
> 
> 2.) It is better/easier to get a job/career from education, than to worry about keeping the dojo doors open. I too, seen many schools come and go-close. Based upon the economy, location, and competition.
> 
> BTW- I have no intention to bash the kid nor burst his bubble. I was giving him a reality check. Many graduating out of HS have no idea that although they are "free", life's big issues have begun.


No, I agree with you 47 its very good advice.  In fact I ve met many dojo, studio, dojang owners who are college educated.  I forgot who told me this, it was Goju Ryu guy a long time ago, about how many martial arts schools open up every day vs the ones that close its staggering really.


----------



## 47MartialMan (May 30, 2005)

*hwarang* did ask what did I think. The first part of his opening post was a carreer in martial arts.

Now to his second part-training.

The routine sounds fine. Given that I hope, he has a spotter and someone else that has more knowledge in either, martial arts and weight training.

The routine, is only as good as the person whom remains focused on it. In early years, per teens, training could be ruined by a fast-pace/partying lifestyle.

And in later years, per focusing on college or lifestyle, other life's "bumps and unexpected turns", a routine can change drastically or stopped all together.

One thing about routines, the mind-set/motivation, is psyched in the beginning, but deteoriates and/or burn out in time. If it can remain enjoyable, it can last longer. If it becomes too "routined", it can seem like a burden and end suddenly.


----------



## arnisador (May 31, 2005)

It's essentially always good advice to say "Don't make martial arts/acting/singing/football/etc." your career. After all, how many are truly sucecssful at it? But, if no one tried...

I say, go for your dreams, but have a back-up plan. The USMC sounds like a good start. It'd add credibility to a martial arts instructor but has many other practical benefits.


----------



## 47MartialMan (May 31, 2005)

arnisador said:
			
		

> It's essentially always good advice to say "Don't make martial arts/acting/singing/football/etc." your career. After all, how many are truly sucecssful at it? But, if no one tried...
> 
> I say, go for your dreams, but have a back-up plan. The USMC sounds like a good start. It'd add credibility to a martial arts instructor but has many other practical benefits.


Hey, it is not like saying to "not try". But go for doing the realistic choice first. The martial arts/acting/singing/football/etc., should be the "back-up plan"

However, if one is talented in HS atheltics, and is heathy for more years, there is a larger chance to be successful or obtain a carreer in that verses martial arts/acting/singing, the latter American Idol....geez.


----------



## Sam (May 31, 2005)

yes, how foolish to follow your dreams.

 :bs1:


----------



## shane23ss (May 31, 2005)

hwarang said:
			
		

> since im in highschool and pretty much decided that martial arts are gonna be my career i have plenty of free time to train lol... other then my 3 hours 3-4 days a week in my dojo i have my own wrokout and i wanted to see what you guys thought about it.. i usually start with a 10 min warmup, streching etc. and then i go on to lifting wieghts working around 6 (10 reps each set but alternating exercises every 2 sets ) sets of 4 different chest exercises, and 4 different shoulder and back exercises. NOw my weightlifting dont just consist of that i alternate everyday from chest shoulders back to my arms the next day to my legs but anyway after my weights i usually go 3 10 min rounds on a heavy bag, then thats followed by around a half hour of streching, i do this stuff everyday except for sundays and i thought it was ok because iw as switching the msucles i lifted weights on everyday.. what do you guys think?


I think it is a good routine. I have spent a lot of time working out and lifting weights myself. I also spent 5 years in the Army. My time in the Army kind of changed my ideas on working out and physical fitness. You should train in cycles. do the same routine you have been doing, but take about 7 days off and do nothing about every 30 days. It will allow your body to rest. You will see when you go back to the gym after the rest period, you will be much stronger due to the rest you received. I also suggest no weight training at all for the legs, unless you are doing for looks. Instead, I suggest you run. This will build the legs and it takes care of cardio. If you havent ran much before, start with about 1 1/2 miles, then slowly build up to about 4 miles as you can. Run every other day. You should be up to 4 miles within 30 days. I wouldnt run more than 4 cause people tend to get injuries such as shin splints pretty easy. Also, be sure to do some cardio before and after every weight training session. I usually do 10 to 15 minutes on the stationary bike before and after lifting. This will kick start your metabilism and give you better results and help cool you down after the session. Kind of long winded, but it's a start. If you have any questions on my routine, just send me a message or email me, and I will be happy to give you my entire workout routine.


----------



## evenflow1121 (May 31, 2005)

Ill give you an example, when I was in High School I was a waist line 28, and was in great physical shape I wrestled and played baseball, then my knee got blown and well I am still in good shape but will never be that person I was again.  Always good to have a back up plan.


----------



## chris... (May 31, 2005)

more cardio work is needed
and lower the weights and double reps like 20+


----------



## hwarang (May 31, 2005)

guys im not  going to be amovie star and i realize that my highest hope was to own my own school one day, but thats not all im doing im hoping to be a fireman/emt because they work a few days a week and that would leave time for my martial arts school


----------



## hwarang (May 31, 2005)

terryl965 said:
			
		

> First off i see nowhere where you are working on MA stuff like Poomse or Kata or Forms, then I see nothing about one steps sparring or Two step or self defense not to mention working on your blocking routine or your kicks or countering your fighter. So I guess I'm confuse what type of MA are you in that all the basic does not need to be worked on. What about spiritual training is that not part of your daily routine. Please I'm not trying to critizise just trying to understand if you are thinking about MA as a career where is your MA training, because I must have missed it with all the wieght lifting, not to mention no cardio in your work out except you believe bag training is cardio.
> 
> Take care looking for your response
> Terry Lee Stoker


i work on my techniques everyday right after school i go to the dojo


----------



## terryl965 (May 31, 2005)

hwarang said:
			
		

> i work on my techniques everyday right after school i go to the dojo


Glad to hear that. Keep up the good work.


----------



## 47MartialMan (May 31, 2005)

Samantha said:
			
		

> yes, how foolish to follow your dreams.
> 
> :bs1:


How foolish to dream and not realise the reality of some things.


----------



## 47MartialMan (May 31, 2005)

hwarang said:
			
		

> guys im not going to be amovie star and i realize that my highest hope was to own my own school one day, but thats not all im doing im hoping to be a fireman/emt because they work a few days a week and that would leave time for my martial arts school


OK....sound like a good plan.....best endeavors


----------



## hwarang (May 31, 2005)

thank you guys for your thoughts.. especially the one about a week off every month that sounds like itll work ill try it this month


----------



## TX_BB (Jun 1, 2005)

I think what you need to do is open your and do your own research. Doing this may lead you to a paths that you have no first hand experienced but may seem interesting. Just from your postings it seems that you could have interests in physical therapy, coaching (PE Teacher) or emergency medicine.

For your weight lifting education try reading Getting Stronger- Bill Pearl and the encyclopedia of weightlifting - A. Schwartzaneger

On getting the most out of your body I'd suggest your local college book store and dive into the PE/Kinesology section. There is a ton of stuff on the cycles of the body, how it relates training/overtraing, rest/recovery and maximal performance. There is also a ton of empirical data on strength and range of motion for a human being stuff you need to know about if you really want help your students.

Good Luck


----------



## 47MartialMan (Jun 1, 2005)

TX_BB said:
			
		

> 1.) I think what you need to do is open your and do your own research. Doing this may lead you to a paths that you have no first hand experienced but may seem interesting. Just from your postings it seems that you could have interests in physical therapy, coaching (PE Teacher) or emergency medicine.
> 
> 2.) For your weight lifting education try reading Getting Stronger- Bill Pearl and the encyclopedia of weightlifting - A. Schwartzaneger
> 
> ...


1.) Yes, physical therapy or sports medicine is a grand start.

2.) Great reference. Makes me want to check it out. thanks

3.) Kinesology. A realtive of mine went into Sports Medicine after he was a health fitness instructor at a local Gold's Gym. He had very much knoweldge with the subject.

4.) Luck should hardly anything to do with it.


----------

